# ReLactating after 2 years???



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

After a lengthy discussion with DS immunologist regarding his immuno therapy, ive been doing reading regarding something he said.

Him: Are you still breastfeeding?
Me: No we quit 2 years ago
Him: Are you still producing any signs of milk
Me: No not since 2 months after stopping
Him: Have you ever thought of relactating?

Ok here is where I must have looked at him wierd cause....
Him: It can be done, there are woman who adopt and do breastfeed after introducing lactation.
Me: Ummm no never thought about it
Him: Well its something to consider, cause it would be worthwhile to see if his immune system grows stronger with it.

So I brought up the milk bank idea and becasue of his heatlh issues, and severe food allergys and the such its not an idea we can do.

So yes Ive been reading, and even if I attempt this some sites say it could take up to 9 months to even produce a few drops of milk.

So without this costing me a fortune ( cause after seeing prices on some herbs and electric pumps and what not) how can I do this?

He wont be breastfeeding so to speak but if I do achieve it, even if its a little he will get it full strength in a syringe or if i get more maybe even in his sippy, but who knows. I feel silly asking this cause I even felt starnge considering it, but when it comes right down to it, if its gunna help my kid then why not try it!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

I think it's a great thing to try!!!!

First, I would have the allergist work with your insurance company to make sure that a hospital grade pump rental is covered. It runs about $30 or so a month normally for a Medela hospital grade pump (I think the lactina is the name?).

Second, the herbs really aren't that much. the Priciest thing would be domperidone, and I think that is about $50 or so a month? Hopefully someone else here can chime in with advice. There are many herbs you can take with domperidone to induce lactation.

And of course, you would need to pump pretty much every 2 hrs. I would give it 1-2 months to see - you never know, you could start producing milk sooner!


----------



## LittleLegos (May 10, 2004)

Check out http://fourfriends.com/abrw/ for lots of tips and help for relactating or linduced lacatation.

Women have done it and it does take lots of time and engergy.

Good luck!


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

I think the most important thing to make your attempt at relactation possible is that you have a good attitude about it. Some women have taken only 2 weeks to relactate themselves... that is with pumping every three hours for five minutes on each breast.

As for herbs, if you buy them in bulk and make your own mixes, they work out to being very cheap. I know for a fact that fennel seeds are very effective in increasing milk supply as well as helping babies with colic. There are other herbs out there too. You could get "Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year" by Susun Weed or other such books to help you along (try your public library, and if they don't have them, try suggesting they buy them -- I am sure other women would appreciate such books too).

As for pumps, I don't know too much about them, but talk to local lactation consultants. A lot of them rent out pumps, and may be willing to make a deal with you to rent a hospital grade pump. A lactation consultant (though expensive) can help you with all the aspects of relactation (including directing you to herbalists etc.).

Good luck.
Siana.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I think it's an excellent reason for relactating. Being able to give your ds a dose of your immune system can only be beneficial for him. I'm especially impressed by the doctor recommending it. I wonder if it's easier for a mom who has produced milk before than for an adoptive mom who's never been pregnant? You'd think so, wouldn't you? I mean your body obviously knows how to do it. Kinda like having a baby.

Check out the www.bfar.org website. It's for women who are breastfeeding after breast reduction surgery. I mention it because they have a lot of experience with building a milk supply, using domperidone and herbs and pumping. They also have an email list you can join for advice and support.

I've heard you can buy the domperidone from New Zealand pharmacies a lot cheaper than from Canada.

The Vitamin Shoppe sells a lot of the herbs quite cheaply. I only ever took fenugreek. You might not need them with the domperidone anyhow.

Shop around for rental pumps - prices vary a lot. I found renting from lactation consultants cheaper than from baby stores. Renting a hospital grade pump isn't hugely expensive ~$30 a month? but buying the pump kits for them was ~$50 and you usually want a spare on on hand in case a part breaks. But here's what I did: When in hospital I got engorged so I used the hospital Ameda pump (which come with hygienic disposable pump kits). I saved the pump kits - the tubes and bottles. Once home I rented a Medela Classic. I found the disposable Ameda pump kit from the hospital fit my rental Medela Classic pump







Big money saver! You can't buy these disposable kits retail I think. They're fine for reuse - they just need disposable kits in the hospital for hygiene reasons. I'm sure your immunologist could get you some of these pump kits they have in the L&D wards. Or the hospital Lactation Consultant?

I used to pump about ~8 times in 24 hours. It was hard but it becomes manageable once you get used to it. The hospital grade pumps can be rather strong at first til you get used to it. I found it hard to see progress from day to day plus I was so out of it after my dd was born. I found it useful to keep a breastmilk log. I'm glad I did because after a week or so or when I had doubts, I could look back and see how my yield had improved. First 1/4 oz, then I was pumping 1/2 oz, then 1 oz.... it increased so gradually, I don't think I would have noticed it if I hadn't been keeping track of it.

The medela website has lots of info about where to rent their pumps and info on accessories. www.medela.com I think.

edited to correct web link. I really shouldn't work from memory. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies!

I contacted LL in our local area, but it seems we have no leader....so no one knows where to go from here!

I called a few hospitals about renting a pump and 2 said they didnt have any for rent and one said to call back in 2 weeks and see if one is available.

Im going to look into getting some domperidone somehow!

Our Immunologist is a great guy....he does what is in the best interest of the kid and not what gets him paid more. He listens and he actually calls you back! LOL

OK more ????

I bought some Mothers Milk tea off here for a friend and she only used a little and gave it back saying she didnt like the flavor.......will that help at all?

Should I try for a double electric first and settle for a single later? Will using a double be better?? Or does it not really matter?


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

You'll definitely need a double electric pump and it should be a hospital grade pump. Once you've built a supply, you can use other pumps but to start a supply from scratch, it's important to have the hospital grade pump. They're called "hospital grade" because they're completely enclosed for hygiene purposes but they have very strong motors and will provide stronger suction than the kinds of pumps you can buy.

When I was looking to rent a pump, I tried:

http://www.medela.com/NewFiles/bnn.html

and then I got out my yellow pages, looked up lactation consultants and rang around to find which ones rented pumps and how much they were.

I'd take the tea if you have it. The herbal galactagogues will help but pumping will get the milk out of your breast. Herbs seem to work better for some people than for others but it can't hurt. Ultimately milk supply is built upon supply and demand. Have you seen this site:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/adopt/index.html


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

If you cannot affor the herbs how about asking the doc to write a scrip for reflan for you>? I know it works pretty well but I have idea of how well compared to the herbs. I think it's jsut wonderful that you would do this for your child. I'm going to pump for my 2 year old when this baby comes too! SHe has immune issues. Have you asked around for donations even locally so you wouldn't have to pay shipping? How aboout colostrum from the HFS? Acidopholis? (sp?) Those have helped my DD alot!


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
If you cannot affor the herbs how about asking the doc to write a scrip for reflan for you>? I know it works pretty well but I have idea of how well compared to the herbs. I think it's jsut wonderful that you would do this for your child. I'm going to pump for my 2 year old when this baby comes too! SHe has immune issues. Have you asked around for donations even locally so you wouldn't have to pay shipping? How aboout colostrum from the HFS? Acidopholis? (sp?) Those have helped my DD alot!


DS has severe food allergies so we cant use donated milk.....as much as I would like to. Colostrum from the HFS falls into his food allergy category too....we havent tried acidophilis yet, but Dr said something about it but was more interested it seemed in me relactating.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Why not both then? You can attempt to relactate and just give it in the mean time to help a little if you want to.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I just want to say I think it is a great idea and lend you my support!

I pumped for my daughter, who never actually learned to latch. I am due with a new baby in 10 weeks or so, and I plan to resume pumping for my 30 month old. She doesn't have any immune problems, I just think it would be beneficial to her health to have more Mommy milk.

Go for it!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

What a supercool doctor!

(FYI, www.bfar.com is a fine art restoration website, as is bfar.net. www.bfar.org, however, is the breastfeeding after reduction site.







)


----------



## KellyK (Jul 16, 2004)

It would be wonderful if this ends up helping out your son!

I just wanted to mention that if you qualify for WIC, they are also a source for pumps. They are loaned out on an as needed basis.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

I did get an electric pump from WIC when DS was 7 months old to try at that point, but we were in the middle of moving so nothing was established. I had a hard enough time getting it then. Im wondering if getting his Dr to ask for it this time, or if I shoudl just go in there with tons of info, and if they say no beg them....and then go the Dr route??? Ive started drinking the mothers milk tea, and using my manuel pump from when I had DS, but i never realized how tiring that gets. I had hardley used it with ds except when he was sick and couldnt breath to nurse. I did notice though, and maybe its my imagination that they feel a little firmer int he past few days, and the viens going to them have went from a light blue to dark blue color...but I dont know if thats just me.....lol....thanks for all the wonderful info you all have given me!!


----------

